# Sylml / Pinewood - healthy puppies?



## MillieMoo10 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Everyone.

I am new to this forum and new to cockapoos in general, other than adoring one that my friend dog-sits from time to time.

I have had dogs all my life but have always had kennel club registered pedigree dogs where I have a bit more knowledge and can look at kennel club accreditation etc. But... After much thought I think a cockapoo would fit in with my lifestyle nowadays. I'm looking for an easily trained, low shedding dog, which is active but above all happy and healthy...

So my search led me to the Cockapoo Club GB which in turn led me to Sylml / Pinewood Cockapoos. I would just like to know if anyone has any recent feedback on them? The last thing I want to do is support a puppy farm in anyway... (not that I am suggesting they are...) I have an appointment to visit on Sunday, but just wonder if there is anything I should know in advance before I go and potentially fall in love with a puppy?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome 

A potentially useful link for you  Good luck with finding your pup

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=99810&highlight=sylml


----------



## MillieMoo10 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you for your very quick reply - I've had a look at the post and it's food for thought...

I have also just looked at the puppies on the website for Sylml. I think i'm right in that the mum is an American cocker and dad is a American Cockapoo. I presume this means the puppies will be more cocka - and less poo... Is this a usual breeding?


----------

